

Ask HN: What Mobile Apps do You Frequently Use, Why? - carlsednaoui

It'd be really interesting to know which apps the HN community have/ use frequently on their phones.<p>I'll give it a go first:<p>- Fantastical: Calendar on steroids<p>- Evernote: Note taking<p>- Dropbox: Easy access to all my files<p>- Kindle: Read books while commuting<p>- Reeder: Stay up to date with my RSS feed<p>- Trello: Used to manage my todos (I have the following board: doing, to do, goal, done, icebox)<p>- Clear: Awesome todo list I use for things that don't belong in Trello, such as groceries<p>- MapMyRun: Track distance/ time for when I go jogging<p>- Skype: Chat with the family that lives abroad<p>- i-Qi timer: Time I use to wake me up from Meditation<p>- Daily Goals: Track and measure small daily goals (read, call a friend, stretch, floss, etc)<p>- Spotify: Music on the go<p>- Audience: Awesome Google Analytics app<p>- AdSenseHQ: Keep track of my Google Adsense Revenue<p>- Embark NYC: NYC Transit app<p>- Groupon: I only use it for a daily deal this great nearby indian restaurant has :)<p>- Dictionary: Comes in more handy that I'd like to admit<p>- Google Maps: The name says it all<p>- 500px: Used whenever I need to see something visually appealing or need some inspiration
======
goneyukon
Awesome list!

Also: \- Circa - heavily summarized news. Great for short reading. \-
Instapaper - clean read later service. \- HackerNode - gotta get the Hacker
News on the go. \- TimeHop - a "this day in history" for your social networks.
\- Droplr - really simple file sharing service. \- Tweetbot - really clean
Twitter app.

------
dannyp32
My favorite is Quora... it's a great resource for knowledge

